# Monkfield vivarium and ventilation. Advice/review needed



## scotjess (May 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm after some advice and reviews. 
I have a Vivexotic EX48 (122cmx61cmx52.5cm)now which has 5 long strips for ventilation. I need to change it (due to sealant gone off and wood chips coming of a bit) but I'm a bit concerned about the ventilation in the Monkfield viv. Are the holes big enough (there are only 4 in the 48"x24"x24")
I looked into the new vivexotics but they all have smaller floor space. Any advice? 
My beardie Karl has a fragile health so I don't want to get it wrong.
Thank you ***x1f642;


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have them, they are quite well made and they do ventilate, however things can always be improved upon.

You could easily drill and add in cabinet ventilation plates

If you add in 4 more, 2 at one side down towards the bottom of the viv and 2 more opposite the first 2 but towards the top of the viv the air will draw through like a chimney.

Its all part of the fun


----------



## scotjess (May 6, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have them, they are quite well made and they do ventilate, however things can always be improved upon.
> 
> You could easily drill and add in cabinet ventilation plates
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Sounds like they need work to be done. I don't have tools for this kind of holes. Also, I'm not physically able to build the viv myself so I'd have to make sure I get the tools and that my friend is OK to do this. I wish vivexotic hadn't made their viv smaller. I really want my boy to be comfy and safe. I have to think on that and see what's possible.


----------

